# Horse of a Different Color



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Had a request to jazz up some head shots of this gorgeous looking paint. These are my two favorites. Yes, one eye is blue and the other brown.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks to me like whoever requested that should be very pleased indeed.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Wow......what kind of rates do you charge? Shoot me a pm.


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

That is a beautiful horse and well done request you did........


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Very nice. You done good for sure. With the exception of the sig line in the first picture, I l like them very much.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

WOW! What a spectacular job! Beautiful animal, its amazing how the two different angles (and eyes) make it look like two different horses. 

I do agree with grayfish though, the sig line in the first one detracts from the subject.

What are those blue lines in the second one in the dark space framed by the jaw and neck?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I just had to check this one out. I'm glad I did. What an awesome paint!


----------

